# neutering a dog



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Will nuetering a dog before the age of 1 affect the mucle growth or head size. I know thier are really no scientific studies about this but in your opinion what have any of you oberserved over the years.

I have an appointment to neuter my dog next week he is 10 months old and I am considering waiting a few months just wanted some advise.

thanks


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Googled this up form a vet website.

"For male dogs, the benefits of neutering (orchiectomy) are not quite as 
compelling, although it does decrease the risk of prostate hypertropy and infections pretty significantly and if the dog is going to be allowed out 
unsupervised it does help to keep the dog home and to avoid complications associated with seeking out females in heat, such as being hit by cars, shot by angry female dog owners (maybe only a U.S. problem?) and fighting with other suitors of the female in heat. Neutering makes urine marking less of a problem with many pet owners consider to be a major benefit, as well. There is about the same problem with weight gain, dogs neutered early may grow larger than they would have otherwise and there are surgical and anesthetic risks.

Overall, I think that it is best to spay female dogs because it really 
seems to help them live longer. I think that neutering male dogs often 
provides a better life style for them and that in my practice area this 
benefit outweighs the risks.

I hope this helps in your decision making. There is not an absolute right 
or wrong answer to the question of whether to spay and/or neuter pets but I think that the evidence favors going ahead with the spaying and neutering. "

I was wondering about early spaying for my female, and wondered some of the same things you are asking about. There is some evidence that early procedures cause the bones to grow a little longer than otherwise in females, but that is about the only thing I found. I don't think it would affect head size, supposedly their brains are fully developed size-wise by four months or so. Muscle-wise, I'd think that would be a matter of exercise as much as anything. How much more do you think your dog has to grow? At 7 months I think mine is looking pretty much the size of her mother, don't expect a whole lot more growth but just a little.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

One more quote, this time from a website that is advocating early spaying/neutering.

"Questions regarding the appropriate age to perform gonadectomy and the safety of anesthetizing young puppies have been addressed and published. One study comparing the effects of neutering puppies at 7 weeks to those neutered at 7 months, found that neutering at either age produced similar effects on physical, skeletal and behavioral development. Neutering did NOT affect food intake or weight gain. Neutering did NOT result in inactivity or lethargy, in fact, all neutered dogs were assessed by their caretakers to be more active than their sexually intact counterpart. They also found that prepuberal gonadectomy does NOT stunt growth; indeed, it contributes to growth enhancement. Bone growth ceases when the physiological growth plates "close." This closure is delayed about one month with prepuberal neutering resulting in forelimb bones growing a fraction of an inch longer than those of the un-neutered pups."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My opinion is that Yes the dog will be a stronger more muscular dog if you wait until hes mature, about 2 years of age is when I have males neutered.

I am very pro neutering though


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

THAT IS ONE THING I HAVE NEVER BEEN ABLE TO DO, I CRINGE AT THE THOUGHT!!!! FUNNY THING IS THE 3 MALES I HAVE OWNED IN MY LIFE, THE WOMEN I WAS LIVING WITH AT THAT TIME , WANTED ME TO CUT THE CODS OFF , BUT I COULD NOT DO IT , TO MUCH EMPATHY I GUESS OR THE FACT I WATCHED MY DAD AND UNCLE NEUTER OUR FAMILY MUT WHEN I WAS A KID.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks guys


----------

